# I think i failed at life.



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Any good guide line to benchmark where you fail?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No line. Things can always get better. Attitude is your ultimate weapon.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

um when you find urself 40 yrs old passed out in a bar in a puddle of someone else puke is usually a good sign


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

.....and now come the jokes...


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

KiGrind said:


> Any good guide line to benchmark where you fail?


Why, what did you do? Or didn't do?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

IBTL


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Tell us more?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I knew of someone who had lost their twin at birth, had mental problems, and wanted a sex change operation (guy to girl). Then he got this operation and wasn't so sure losing the balls was such a good idea.

Dannyboy has never been the same.

I KID! But the story is actually true. Perspective is your second weapon.

/prepares for lame age joke


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

pr i guess if ur name was Danny boy is a good sign.



acestro said:


> I knew of someone who had lost their twin at birth, had mental problems, and wanted a sex change operation (guy to girl). Then he got this operation and wasn't so sure losing the balls was such a good idea.
> 
> Dannyboy has never been the same.
> 
> ...


Watch Out Acestro Dannyboy will send one of his hippies after you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Maybe Ace and slkr should return to thier spam thread instead of spamming someone's thread with thier random "jokes"


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

You fail when you quit trying..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> You fail when you quit trying..


True.

Also...

When your title changes to this:



> No longer active. Please contact via PM.


:rasp:


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

or by group it says BANNED!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Maybe Ace and slkr should return to thier spam thread instead of spamming someone's thread with thier random "jokes"










nice edit.

/remembers recent IRONIC post of a dinosaur skeleton by a certain member....

/enjoys irony









/still wonders what happened with KiGrind


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

danny boy is stupid. leaves to go spam own thread only to return to mock danny boy after his next post.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/waits for D-boy's lame avatar joke bash


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

It's christianity's fault oppressing others...

Seriously though, I don't think you can fail at life.. Kinda like above, failing is just unwillingness to try..


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> No line. Things can always get better. Attitude is your ultimate weapon.


^True


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> danny boy is stupid. leaves to go spam own thread only to return to mock danny boy after his next post.












/misses Chomp-sky


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i wish that wasnt all erased that deserved hof


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> *I knew of someone who had lost their twin at birth, had mental problems, and wanted a sex change operation (guy to girl). Then he got this operation and wasn't so sure losing the balls was such a good idea.
> 
> Dannyboy has never been the same.*
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> You fail when you quit trying..


Good call Doc


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You fail when you quit trying..


Good call Doc








[/quote]

good one spammer


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> No line. Things can always get better. Attitude is your ultimate weapon.


^True
[/quote]

and I'll tell you what, when you're a teenager (and even into your 20s) you can feel complete despair. What you dont know is that this will pass and things aren't as big a deal as you think. Hard to understand it from where you are, but when you're 70 million years old like me... perspective and attitude.









/carbon dates own fart to make sure about date


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

My fav quote:

*A smooth sea never made a skilled mariner.*

My second fav:

*Not all those who wander are lost.*


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> My fav quote:
> 
> *A smooth sea never made a skilled mariner.*
> 
> ...


"Every rose has its thorn, just like every cowboy sings a sad, sad song".


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

a bird in the hand is worth 2 in the bush


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

every cloud has a silver lining.?

people who live in glass houses should throw stones.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> every cloud has a silver lining.?
> 
> people who live in glass houses should throw stones.


dont eat yellow snow?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

kill two birds with one stone..


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

know which way the wind blows and keep your nose on the grindstone


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

don't pull on supermans cape, don't spit into the wind, don't pull the mask of the ole' lone ranger and you don't mess around with jim..


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

if you squeze a bird to hard you kill it... if you squeze it to soft it escapse but just right you will control the bird forever..

at least its something like that but thats from Stalin one of the smartest men ever to live .


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

if you always do what you always did youll always get what you always got


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Confucious said.... A girl who rides a bicycle, peddles ass all over town.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> No line. Things can always get better. Attitude is your ultimate weapon.


^True
[/quote]

and I'll tell you what, when you're a teenager (and even into your 20s) you can feel complete despair. What you dont know is that this will pass and things aren't as big a deal as you think. Hard to understand it from where you are, but when you're 70 million years old like me... perspective and attitude.









*/carbon dates own fart to make sure about date*
[/quote]










my fav quote

"Dream as if you'll live forever. Live as if you'll die today."


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

GT45FD3S said:


> don't pull on supermans cape, don't spit into the wind, don't pull the mask of the ole' lone ranger and you don't mess around with jim..


^^ always got that song confused with "Leroy Brown" song









Good quote PinK


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

"Don't let anybody to step on your dreams"


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> don't pull on supermans cape, don't spit into the wind, don't pull the mask of the ole' lone ranger and you don't mess around with jim..


^^ always got that song confused with "Leroy Brown" song









Good quote PinK
[/quote]

But who's badder Leroy or Jim? Maybe Slim since he overtook Jim?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Keep Believing in Yourself

There may be days when you get up in the morning and things aren't the way you had hoped they would be.

That's when you have to tell yourself that things will get better. There are times when people disappoint you and let you down.

But those are the times when you must remind yourself to trust your own judgments and opinions, to keep your life focused on believing in yourself.

There will be challenges to face and changes to make in your life, and it is up to you to accept them.

Constantly keep yourself headed in the right direction for you. It may not be easy at times, but in those times of struggle you will find a stronger sense of who you are.

So when the days come that are filled with frustration and unexpected responsibilities, remember to believe in yourself and all you want your life to be.

Because the challenges and changes will only help you to find the goals that you know are meant to come true for you.

Keep Believing in Yourself.

~ Author Unknown


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ancient Chinese wisdom:

"Man who run behind car get exhausted"

oh, sweeeet ToPs...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Believe While Others

Believe while others are doubting.
Plan while others are playing. 
Study while others are sleeping. 
Decide while others are delaying. 
Prepare while others are daydreaming. 
Begin while others are procrastinating. 
Work while others are wishing. 
Save while others are wasting. 
Listen while others are talking. 
Smile while others are frowning. 
Commend while others are criticizing. 
Persist while others are quitting.

-- William Artuhur Ford


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

GT45FD3S said:


> don't pull on supermans cape, don't spit into the wind, don't pull the mask of the ole' lone ranger and you don't mess around with jim..


^^ always got that song confused with "Leroy Brown" song









Good quote PinK
[/quote]

But who's badder Leroy or Jim? Maybe Slim since he overtook Jim?








[/quote]

who's badder?....... underdog.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Classic Ace and Slkr...

Kigrind, 2 years ago I was told I had a serious problem..told by a doctor...Because of it, I was absolutely crushed and weakened, I stopped eating, lost all my friends and ended up moving to a new town with my family.

Now, 2 years later, I am living on my own in Banff 4000kms away from the security of home and friends because I took a chance on myself. I showed myself a little compassion.

If I can get this far with the limited tools I was born with, Im sure there is much hope for you. Tell us more, asking for help or even to be inspired are NOT signs of weakness.

Good luck and good karma to you.



PinKragon said:


> Believe While Others
> 
> Believe while others are doubting.
> Plan while others are playing.
> ...


Great poem.

Here is my new favourite that I actually just read off the wall of the pub I just got back from:

If by Rudyard Kipling

If you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
Or being hated don't give way to hating,
And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:

If you can dream-and not make dreams your master;
If you can think-and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:

If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: "Hold on!"

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
Or walk with Kings-nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
And-which is more-you'll be a Man, my son.

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I think it's girl problems.. That's what it was last night.. I feel bad now..


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> My fav quote:
> 
> *A smooth sea never made a skilled mariner.*
> 
> ...


i really enjoy that quote, thanks for posting it.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ Nice


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

If you live being afraid to die, Youll die never knowing what its like to live


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Didn't you mess up that quote before Trigga?









All good stuff, now where's KiGrind?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

"I love it when a plan comes together"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> "I love it when a plan comes together"


QFTMFT

FTW


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> "I love it when a plan comes together"


QFTMFT

FTW









[/quote]

what is QFTMFT??


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

acestro said:


> Didn't you mess up that quote before Trigga?:laugh:
> 
> All good stuff, now where's KiGrind?


Nope lol that was
_
It doesnt matter how u live when ur livin, it how ur livin when u go_


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

QFTMFT

quoted for the mother funkin truth!


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

WOW 3 Pages in like no time, amazing.

I'm not going to sit here and give a life story cause I think its stupid when people bitch and complain about life (I'm guilty so don't worry) and I know the only way to change it is to do something about it. But I always feel as if I can't do anything about it, or doing something would be pointless because of another action that must take place.

My question last night was not answered here, but today when I came into contact with the person, from which that point I became the asshole I am and put the trick in her place like I had done so many times before. I feel pretty stupid for wondering down that path, came running back quickly.

I just have things to fix in life and I want to know when its going to be too late to do something about it. Graduated in May 06. Living with parents, not going to school, working full time at a shitty retail store making $6.75 an hour and I'm lucky to get 35 hour which is tech not even full time pay. Most people I went ot shcool with are already in some kind of college, moved out, etc. A high paycheck is usually 185 a week. Average are 160-180 depending on if they rape my hours for some slack ass newbie that just got hired.

So all I know is that I don't know what the f*ck I am going to do in school, how I'll pay for it, etc. I also know I need to get a different job, but I'm tring to hard to avoid a grocery store/fast food. I already work grocery and it makes me mad every day with the sh*t fucks I have to deal with like I'm supposed to bow down and kiss ass when they walk into the door.

I know I need to get into school but I can't make my mind up on what to do. If I go to a college I have to take bullshit classes like public speaking, if I go to a school like ITT Tech I get strait forward training and skills to help me in my work place.

Thats all.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Dude, go work at a boat shop on inboard engines. You work on nothing but big V8 engines there and learn how to do the electrics for gauges and stuff. The place I work at now, the main mech gets 50 a year. He's a genius on the 351 and is about to leave and do it on his own.....and for boats here in FL the standard is 80-90 an hour for labor.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

KiGrind said:


> WOW 3 Pages in like no time, amazing.
> 
> I'm not going to sit here and give a life story cause I think its stupid when people bitch and complain about life (I'm guilty so don't worry) and I know the only way to change it is to do something about it. But I always feel as if I can't do anything about it, or doing something would be pointless because of another action that must take place.
> 
> ...


Dude you are still young. Take it easy.

Sign up for Community College ASAP!! Spring semester will start in Jan. Sign up for basic courses ...see how you like it.

If it's not you...you didn't waiste too much money

BTW: I know there are community colelge loans offered by the gov't Including a federal stafford loan which you are eligable up to 3500 a year I believe, so I think you are covered?


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't know much about motors, just know some stuff from working on my jeep.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

lol I didn't know crap about engines other than 2 strokes....I've been at my shop for 6 months and I can pull an engine out of a boat in 30 minutes now.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Louie D said:


> BTW: I know there are community colelge loans offered by the gov't Including a federal stafford loan which you are eligable up to 3500 a year I believe, so I think you are covered?


I think it's more than that, in fact I don't think there's a limit.. If there is it's pretty high. Plus grants for full-time school. And federal loans don't have to be paid til 6 months after you graduate..

I will agree though. It's way early in your life. If you don't know what you want to do go take easy classes and get them out of the way. ITT tech is cool and all but not considered near what a college education is to employers and well they're cookie cutter programs so you have 9,000,000 cadd drafters and 14,000,000 pc techs, etc all with the same credentials.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ah, cool, now we know the story.









One, dont let girl issues cloud your mind, especially during this transition time for ya.

Two, as Louie said, you are young. People have changed directions in life at much older ages than you, no worries.

Three, student loans.

Four, work in a restaurant or bar.

Five, I got ToP









sorry


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm just getting my AA at 21, my girlfriend just graduated from FSU and already got offered a job at the SteinMart corporate headquarters before her internship was up. I've got the heat on me now! I live at home and she's doing $40 a year her first year out of college and buying a condo.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well im 23 and full time employed. quit programming school after 1 year and started working. loved the money but always felt something was missing. Im going back to school next autumn.gonna be an engineer. ill be 24 when i start and either 27 or 29 when i finish.
kigrid dont worry i know grown ups that whent to medicine school at the age of 30 with two kids ( that takes 7 years ) and are living happily today.

and boy, you got 99 problems but a bitch shouldnt be one...

hit me!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Im 47 years old and still live at home. I had a few jobs throughout my life but I am currently unemployed.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Im 47 years old and still live at home. I had a few jobs throughout my life but I am currently unemployed.


thats actually less disturbing than what i was expecting.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Im 47 years old and still live at home. I had a few jobs throughout my life but I am currently unemployed.


thats actually less disturbing than what i was expecting.
[/quote]
No wait thats ace's life I was talking about.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> If I can get this far with the limited tools I was born with


Danny has a limited tool. *insert beavis and butthead laugh here*

That is all.


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

dude, school is everything.

I don' tknow where I would be if i hadn't gone to school. I graduated in May 06 from college. im working and saved up money to finally move out in Feb. NJ real estate blows!

Go to school, get an education and do something you love.

Make money, marry someone u love and pop out kids. But enjoy your money first! Good luck man, life is a long road. Either you make it or you don't

Those who don't want it fail. Those who want it succeed.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

you fail when you piss yourself and blame it on someone else


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

join the military.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> join the military.


i dont know if he could live up to being all he can be?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ITS ARMY STRONG now.. not be all you can be..

or airforce do something amazing.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Screw the army, you don't get paid much and well......even though it's a small possibility, I'm not into any jobs that involve the chance of death lol. Although you could do the deal with them where they pay for your college.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

pottsburg said:


> Screw the army, you don't get paid much and well......even though it's a small possibility, I'm not into any jobs that involve the chance of death lol. Although you could do the deal with them where they pay for your college.


Yeah just as soon as you get back from iraq and aren't redeployed 3 times more..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> Im 47 years old and still live at home. I had a few jobs throughout my life but I am currently unemployed.


thats actually less disturbing than what i was expecting.
[/quote]
No wait thats ace's life I was talking about.








[/quote]

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing!









I wish I had stayed at home after high school... saves sooo much money









Go to school, you wont regret it KiGrind


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

be emo like me and get a tattoo


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

joey said:


> be emo like me and get a tattoo


...and everything will be better.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> be emo like me and get a tattoo


...and everything will be better.















[/quote]
you know it, now i need some attention, go back to my thread and leave this loser to his misery


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

oh great another thread ruined by RIP spammers.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

"if at first you dont succeed, give up, there is no use in being a damn fool about it"


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

lol ^ im a sophmore bilogy major, schools can be paid for just get FASFA and loans, im paying for undergrad and vet school on my own later on in life


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> lol ^ im a sophmore bilogy major, schools can be paid for just get FASFA and loans, im paying for undergrad and vet school on my own later on in life


very cool, didn't know that about ya, yak. I've taught a vet student or two when I taught Comparative Anatomy. Cool stuff.

And, btw, I owe 10s of thousands in student loans.







C'est la vie!


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm going I think for computer sceince, ITT Tech was starting me out on an IT Multimedia plan.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> lol ^ im a sophmore bilogy major, schools can be paid for just get FASFA and loans, im paying for undergrad and vet school on my own later on in life


very cool, didn't know that about ya, yak. I've taught a vet student or two when I taught Comparative Anatomy. Cool stuff.

And, btw, I owe 10s of thousands in student loans.







C'est la vie!
[/quote]

LUCKILY since im not a human concentration I can opt out of anatomy but I will need to take vertabrit zoology. When I start doing my organic chem crap I will be pm'ing all the time


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

KiGrind said:


> I'm going I think for computer sceince, ITT Tech was starting me out on an IT Multimedia plan.


So you're going? Sounds like a plan..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

get a nintendo wii and be the coolest guy on the block...YEAH!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> get a nintendo wii and be the coolest guy on the block...YEAH!!


that seriously made me sad.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> get a nintendo wii and be the coolest guy on the block...YEAH!!


that seriously made me sad.








[/quote]
dont be sad..its just ace back in the 80's


----------

